# Questions!



## colerulz123 (May 6, 2012)

Okay, so im getting a hedgehog soon and I am wondering where I should put my cage. I know that it shouldnt be in direct sunlight, but should I put it on my dresser or in my closet,.its an open closet btw, no doors or anything. Also, what do you guys use for a litter pan to go under the wheel? I want it to look good too. Help please!


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

I would not put it in a closet, just because it may be more difficult to get in and out of the cage. You will have to be reaching in there quite a bit, so it should be convenient for you. Also, having it raised off the ground will help regulate a higher temperature, since they need 75-78 degrees constantly.

And as for the litter pan, I think one of the Carolina Storm wheels comes with one. I personally use an aluminum cookie sheet because it's convenient and I can throw it away when it gets gross and I don't feel like washing it. But any kind of low plastic tray would work too. Like a tupperware lid or anything you can find like that.


----------

